# Smoky Mountains in the summer with camping added on



## tschwa2 (Aug 15, 2015)

If I were to plan a 4-5 night stay in one of Smoky Mountain area resorts (possibly renting from W owner) but wanted to add 3 or so nights either pop up or tent camping in the summer of 2016 (and had to travel mid June to mid August) when would it be the best camping weather.  I am imagining mid June as soon as school is out but am not that familiar with the area.

Any suggestions as to the time or would any summer time be just too hot in that part of the world?  Looking at weather.com it looks like there were weeks of predominately 90+ weather every summer month and a fair amount of rain too. The other option would be Easter 2017 but early April looks like it would be too cold.  Darn that school calendar.


----------



## silentg (Aug 15, 2015)

What areas are you looking at?  We are not campers but know that the weather in the mountains can be pleasant in June. We stayed in Boone , NC one year in July and it got chilly in the evening. Check some resort reviews for the time you want to go via trip advisor. They can tell you what average temps are at what time of year.
Silentg


----------



## herillc (Aug 16, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> If I were to plan a 4-5 night stay in one of Smoky Mountain area resorts (possibly renting from W owner) but wanted to add 3 or so nights either pop up or tent camping in the summer of 2016 (and had to travel mid June to mid August) when would it be the best camping weather.  I am imagining mid June as soon as school is out but am not that familiar with the area.
> 
> Any suggestions as to the time or would any summer time be just too hot in that part of the world?  Looking at weather.com it looks like there were weeks of predominately 90+ weather every summer month and a fair amount of rain too. The other option would be Easter 2017 but early April looks like it would be too cold.  Darn that school calendar.



I prefer mid to late june or laborday week until early october because july/august is very crowded and weather is hot.
If you are tied to school calendar, june is better than july/early august.
Haven't done outdoor camping in smokies area so cannot comment about it.
I would recommend wyndham great smokies lodge because you have free access to waterpark (very nice) but it cost more wyndham points to book.
Maybe other tuggers who like outdoor camping can give you more info about camping in the area.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 16, 2015)

I cannot comment on this location, but be aware that many resorts do not permit RV parking at the resort.


----------



## sfwilshire (Aug 16, 2015)

Tennessee schools are typically out by Memorial Day or so and they go back in early August. It seems, from watching the car tags in the Gatlinburg/PF area, that the same must be true in Alabama, where a lot of our tourists come from. 

April would likely be much nicer. You would only get weather too cool for comfortable camping at higher elevations. The flowers would be amazing. 

Once the heat hits, which will be in June, there is more risk of the afternoon popup showers. Not sure you'd want to be in a pop-up camper or tent in a lightning storm.

Unless you just really want the camping experience, I'd suggest looking for a hotel or cabin rental for the extra nights. Spring rentals might be reasonably priced.

Sheila


----------



## silentg (Aug 16, 2015)

https://www.shenandoahfamilycampground.com 
I am going to PM you


----------



## ktm589 (Aug 18, 2015)

*Smoky Mtn local here!*

The best time to visit is in the fall. Colors are incredible. Weather is drier and cooler. Still a little crowded, but not bad. If you have to come during the summer make it as soon as the kiddos get out of school, end of May early June. Because when it gets hot it is hot and humid. Lots of camp grounds to choose from. Look at camping in Townsend. Several to choose from and a lot quieter than pigeon forge.


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 18, 2015)

I haven't camped recently but when I did I don't remember it ever being too hot to be out camping.  Mostly Ohio and Pa where the weather is similar to the mountain regions to the south.

The kids will have a great time when ever you decide to go.  We try to pick a site that is shady all day or at least in the evening with sun in the morning.  Rain will put more of a damper on the trip than the heat will.

My suggestion then, is to go when it's most convenient to do so.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks everyone.  I don't do hot very well so I think I should just look into a less expensive TS for a week with a possible few days added onto the Wyndham with the water park if we decide to explore the Smokies.  The kids love camping and actually miss it with all the timeshare stays but we normally tent camp someplace within a 5 hr drive from home and go spring or fall.  That way if weather doesn't cooperate we can always go home.


----------



## ace2000 (Aug 18, 2015)

I don't where the focus on hot weather came into this thread, but keep in mind...  if you're camping in the Smokey Mts, it's going to be cooler and it's not going to be that hot up there.  If it gets into the 60s at night (which it does), that is excellent camping weather.

Hope the link works, but these temperatures are not that hot IMO.

http://www.weather.com/weather/monthly/l/TNNPGRSM:13:US


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 18, 2015)

I guess my concern came from looking at the weather in Gatlinburg.  I've seen the weather station in the park and it is at the top of one of the higher peeks.  I am not sure where the camp area is but it isn't near the weather station.  If it were, then I would say it was ideal camping weather even in August.  Maybe a little more research before dismissing entirely.


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 18, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> Thanks everyone.  I don't do hot very well so I think I should just look into a less expensive TS for a week with a possible few days added onto the Wyndham with the water park if we decide to explore the Smokies.  The kids love camping and actually miss it with all the timeshare stays but we normally tent camp someplace within a 5 hr drive from home and go spring or fall.  That way if weather doesn't cooperate we can always go home.



Then do it for the kids, they grow up so fast.  If the weather gets unbearable, jump in the car and find a place on the way home.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 21, 2016)

In the Summer of 1977, as a youth at loose ends between college semesters, I spent a month camping around the Appalachians from West Virginia to N. Georgia.  By the time I rolled into Gatlinburg, my car needed a new clutch, so I found a shop where they said it'd take a few days.  So I loaded my gear into a backpack and walked into the Park.

A friendly Ranger gave me a lift from Sugarlands VC to the Elkmont CG.  I spent 4 days hiking in the vicinity, after which I hitchhiked back to Gatlinburg, and picked up my car.

Here it is, almost 40 years later, and while I don't remember much about the weather (I think it was fine), it remains one of my favorite memories.  IOW, I think you owe it to your kids and they will have a great time.
.


----------

